# I NEED New toys!



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Every toy he has he likes to "rip" not chew them a part. What is a good toy that will stand up to the ripping.

Yes I did try to fix the one toy.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE loves the Kong toys - he only has 2 - classic medium & large bone - save the recite - guarantied for ever - after 4 years they replace them !!!!!!!!! I put treats in them eVery time we come home


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Kong Goodie Bone
Kong Wobbler
Extreme Kong
Orka Jack toy
Antlers
Tuffy stuffed toys large or extra large size
Sherpa Dragon Toy


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Nylabones
And yard sale stuffed animals so it only cost $0.25 to destroy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Nylabones were brilliant at puppy stage! We use antlers now, they are expensive but last longer and taste better I guess. 
Also used stuffed and unstuffed toys but eventually Elza would chew a whole in it and pull all the stuffing out of them....

My recent findings are useless socks! Ones I can't wear anymore I put one in the other and make a knot on each end of it and that's it! It's free and I'm sure you always got another one if he destroys one! 

If he likes balls there's a ball called the Chuckit ball! It's the best ball ever! Undestroyable!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Lance is a master at finding the seam of any toy hes down to booda ropes and these from TSC Spot Big Brute Nylon Chewman and Remington canvas dog training dummy


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

You could try the Tuffys Zoo series. We have the penguin which feels very durable and our boy hasn't managed to compromise it like his other stuffed toys.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

marathonman said:


> You could try the Tuffys Zoo series. We have the penguin which feels very durable and our boy hasn't managed to compromise it like his other stuffed toys.


I will have to try the Tuffys Zoo series.

In the picture is all of the toys he has. The top row toys he plays with them maybe once a week. The bottom row of toys he plays with every day. I do have some old socks I might have to try!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This must be a boy thing. Ruby chewed toys but rarely destoyed them. Our friends male V loves to rip every toy to shreds. 

Nylabones work and stay away from stuff animal toys until this phase passes. 

Ruby had that green ball thing in your picture as a puppy. That is one thing she did chew and fell apart so don't expect it to last long.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Polyfleece toys are aweome, especially for tugging! You can make your own, google homemade fleece tugs, there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya has chewed the faces off most all her toys. She has a few unstuffed but manages to find a small amount of it. So far tuffy #9 and up and invincibles have survived. I just got the invincible snake..trying that this weekend.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I only allowed the boy to chew on nylabones. He had only one at a time. 

Only this kind, any other nylabone, he did not like. 
http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/my-pet-is/dog-medium/flexi-chew-bone-chicken.htm


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They all want the squeeker! 
Try playing different games with different toys... Hide and seek is awsome, you will be so surprised how quickly they pick it up... make v sit and stay while you hide a toy of choice in another room (in plane sigth to start with, and graduate to behind a chair, or under a pillow) return and give the OK command and watch them run, find toy, get parised... after a couple of games, give them a treat and relax. PS> if they have trouble finding the toy... give them directional commands with your hand ( it is good field training.
Another game Is to get the entire box of toys and sit in one place and toss different toys as far as you can ie: across the family room, or down the hall while v retrieves and hands them back, toss different toys, or more than one so they can choose which one they want to bring back... it is good exercise, be sure they give you the toy back, or just throw another one.
I honestly believe that they learn to respect thier toys and their purpose. 
I know all v's love to chase balls, but mine loved the "frisbee ring" it was easy to catch and she would be sooo! proud, especially if she could catch it in the air. When she would bring me different toys, I knew the different games she wanted to play... it was great communication. ""THEY ARE SO SMART"" 
PS, again> Pearl our Bloodhound distroyed toys until she learned games and now she just brings us toys to play... no more stuffing or squeekers!!! 
When they start bringing you their toys and asking you to play... you will know


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

The toughest toy we have is the ruffwear square ball, I gave this to river when she was stuck in with her first season, and as hard as she tries she has not really got a start at destroying it.

For her next season I have a ruffwear sqwash ready, she's just not quite ready for it. The wait goes on.

For outdoor play the chuckit ultra is great as Adrino said, and also the Planet dog orbee-tuff glow for good ball, it looks flimsy but the dogs love this it's quite random when it bounces and its tough.

All a bit more costly x2 x 4 , but if I bought mine cheap toys they just don't last, the square ball we have is over 6 months old, well worth the investment.

As for socks, looks like your dog is not an eater, the skin is still on the tennis ball. Brook would eat the skin, any sock in a flash, no need to chew.

We do use old socks with bottles in for river retrieves, as if the current is to strong or there are swans in the water, the dogs won't go in for the dummies, so no loss and old sock and bottle.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

tknafox2--love the hide & seek idea, will definitely be putting that to use ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Laika said:


> tknafox2--love the hide & seek idea, will definitely be putting that to use ;D


Hide n seek is great to play. We had some rainy days and actually play it where my husband hides in the house. I hold Ruby and tell her to wait and my husband hides. While waiting, she is jumping and whining of course with excitement. I let her go and she runs all over the house looking for him. She always goes to the last spot he hid and starts there. After 3 rounds of it, she is panting so hard like she ran for miles. It really wears her out. We do the same with toys but hiding with people is more fun


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 29, 2013)

Good quality elk antlers are tough to beat. Admittedly, we're biased (per our signature), but happy to answer any questions -- and only wish to assist/help!


----------

